# The reasons behind the tutorials:: "Howto's and FAQs"



## sossego (Mar 23, 2015)

This thread is set up so that each author in the Miscellaneous: OffTopic & Howtos and FAQs  has a chance to explain and express themselves to the reader. I am hoping it will become a sticky or can be moved to the proper place.

Your human brain and body are the hardware. Your conscience/mind/spirit/soul is the programmer. DNA, RNA, experience, knowledge, wisdom, et al are the different types of software. Your imagination is the virtual environment to test all probabilities before making a decision in time and space. Your are a self learning, able, biological machine with free will.

Why?
For reference.
Because someone asked.
For the challenge given.

Why the method used?
It is better to approach with a personal, diplomatic, real world perspective than to assume another knows what I - or you - do.
I have neither money nor influence; but, how am I able to thank all of those who made this possible? By sharing the knowledge I have learned.


----------

